# 243 or 270 for daughters deer rifle.



## showme parrothead (Nov 30, 2007)

My daughter wants a deer rifle for her 21st/Christmas present.
She is not very big bout 5'5" or so. Leaning towards a 243 or 270.
Any thoughts would be great.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

my stepdaughter a 7-08 this year. It is a great shooting round. I'v been shootn one for about 4yrs now and love it.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Savage accutrigger 270,synthetic stock blue barrel, scope,20 rounds total,bought new 4 weeks ago at crestview walmart, $400 cash.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

243 is plenty, I brought down a 500 plus pound Caribou in AK once.....


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Don't overlook a .308 or 30-06 with the 125gr loads.

Or a 257 Roberts or a 7X57 Mauser for something relatively unique.

Joraca


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*My Vote*

My vote is for the 243Win. This chambering will kill any deer or hog in Florida. I had sports in Maine bring these for a moose hunt. No,not the best choice but never the less did the job. Minimal recoil also.

With the excellent bullet design of the day the 243Win is even a better killer than it was in the past. --- SAWMAN


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*gotta go 243*

Recoil and report is minimal but lots of critters resent the round.
Have sent many does and several bucks for a "dirt nap" with nary a twitch.
It's all about practice and kids will shoot a 243 more often with less fear than a heavier round.

Also have seen lots of deer taken with a 223 although I think that's a bit small for most shooters.


----------



## showme parrothead (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Wilprob get the 234. As you say less recoil more practice = kills..


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*May I Add*

If the choice goes to the 243 take a close look at the Barnes line of bullets. Several companies offer these in their factory loads and the handloader has a great choice. 

I shoot a 234Win pistol and my choice is two different Barnes bullets. Choose the TSX line. They hold together(no jacket to seperate)and penetrate like a SOB. ---SAWMAN


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Just my two cents but I think for every animal around here(deer and Hogs) a 7-08 with a 140grn bullet is what you would like for her. My wife has killed more deer than I can count with hers. My next gun for myself will be a Tikka T3 in 7-08 if that tells you anything. I just personally think a 243 is not enough. I know everyone here will have there opinion but I personally have seen what both can do up close and far away. Then again its all about shot placement. Good Luck and good hunting. You can PM me if you have any other ?'s about a 7-08 or even call me is fine to. Good luck and kill'em all!:thumbsup:


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*7-08...*

Started my son at 12 with one and he still loves it at 30, although he has moved up to a 7mm sm... 
You can reach out and touch one....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

My son's 1st rifle was a 223...killed a few w/ it....Then he upgraded to a 7-08. I recently bought him a BAR 270 and he'd rather shoot my 7-08. He's a small 13 year old about 100lbs. It is an awesome round and if I were you, I'd look into a 7-08!!!:thumbup:


----------



## beulahboy23 (Jul 9, 2009)

My 14 year old daughter shoots an encore 243 win and loves it.


----------



## Tazz94 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Why not a 270?*

243 is the choice for a small person, ammo is easy and cheap (I use 85gr on everything in AL and FL). 7-08 ammo cost/availabilty is a drawback. If not the 243, why not go with the 270-ammo is cheaper, min recoil and has plenty of power margin for anything in the south? I have shot everything from goats (130 gr) at 200-400 yards in Hawaii to elk (180 gr) at over 200 yrds in Colorado with a 270 Win. Recoil can be manged with a heavier gun-muzzel break.


----------



## woody (Oct 17, 2007)

Stick with the 243. It's all the gun that she'll need. The 270 burns more powder, kicks harder and makes more noise. The 243 will get more practice & she will shoot it more accurately. That's what it's all about. 
A lot of people try to make up for their inability to shoot accurately with a bigger gun. 
.....woody
P.S. I use a 7mm08, more lead and the same case.


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

my wife uses a tc encore in 7mm08 no complaints about recoil , my daughter uses a remington model 7 in .260 no complaints of recoil , both of these calibers will take any deer / hog you my encounter with no problems . just my .02... p.s. my daughter is 5'5 also and the model 7 fits her perfect.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

my 16 year old daughter shoots a .270 and has killed deer the last 5 years with it. this past summer killed 2 hogs with one shot. 130gr winchester. you can find bullets everywhere. i shoot one too so i don't have to worry about looking for different bullets. one size fits all...............tony


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

My wife is about the same height as your daughter and she shoots a .30-06. She shoots the same loads that I do. I sighted the rifle in and she shoots the deer. She has never once complained about the recoil. If you are really worried about it though, you could go with the light recoil loads.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

+ another for the 7-08. i bought one for my wife before we got married and we both love it. i'll be using it this weekend because i'll be in a stand and this gun is lighter w/ less recoil than my .270wsm. i've known a lot of people to kill plenty of deer w/ a .243 too though.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

7-08


----------



## shelbysprings (Dec 9, 2011)

She would be fine with 270, 243, or the 7mm-08. My Son has had no problems with his 243. He killed his first deer last year from around 200 yards out. I shot 3 deer with the 243 two years ago. Get her a good scope and practice, practice, practice. Shot placement with any caliber is the key. Don't settle for hitting a pie plate at 100 yards. :no:


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

I hunted with a 243 for many years and its great for first shooters i have a model 700 cant beat it. no recoil at all, i still use it for doe killing, doesnt mess up the meat as bad as my 30-06 and i feel more comfortbale making head and neck shots with the 243. I dont care what anybody says about it being enough round, if you hit the deer in its vitals it will go down and stay down. You cant get away with a gut shot or a high shot like you can with some of these mag and ultra mag rounds, but it will be fine also consider a .260 remington its a great round looking to buy one myself says it kicks like a 243 and has knockdown of 270 best of both worlds.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

TSpecks said:


> Just my two cents but I think for every animal around here(deer and Hogs) a 7-08 with a 140grn bullet is what you would like for her. My wife has killed more deer than I can count with hers. My next gun for myself will be a Tikka T3 in 7-08 if that tells you anything. I just personally think a 243 is not enough.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Times X 2
> Outstanding caliber with minimum recoil.


----------



## T-Blaze (Aug 10, 2009)

My daughter killed her first deer with my 7 - 08 Encore. It doesn't kick and she's not scare of it which is important. I have also killed 200# deer with it where they dropped in their tracks.


----------



## Tippin Slow (Nov 21, 2007)

7mm-08 perfect for kids and no need to upgrade to larger caliber as they grow. Seems like the 7mm-08 is recommended for kids, women, and men all the time by people who are classified as gun nuts. Only draw back is that ammo is a little more expensive and a little less available than 270, 30-06, 308..


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

First go look at the Ammo prices of the 7-08, .270 and .243. They all shoot a similar round and my choice would be based on price of the ammo considering how expensive its getting. I don't think you can go wrong with any of the 3 for her. Best of luck, let us know what you do go with. When looking take a look at the new Marlin bolt actions in those calibers, for the money you can't buy a more accurate gone IMO.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

All these calibers are good choices in my opinion but when a deer steps out they all kick like a .22


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Lol, we didn't help you at all did we?


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

4 deer with 4 sierra 90gr. bullets. out of my .243. A family friend has killed over 50 with Remington core loct over a period of years with his BAR .243 As was mentioned earlier, advancements in bullet performance has made the round much more versile. I've heard alot of good about that 7mmO8, but I can't afford another dang rifle to test it out.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

What are the chances she'll ever use the gun for something bigger than deer or hogs? Obviously, the 243 would be the least capable round in a contest with a 7-08 and 270. But I have killed plenty of game with the 243. It is the cheapest ammo, the guns are most likely the lightest, and it is more than plenty. 243 is a solid round for long distance also.

All of these are light enough kicking when hunting, heck a 30-06 would not be noticeable when hunting to most people. But as said, it is all about range time and when it comes to range time with kids and women the lighter the round the better IMO.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

243 is the way to go, ammo less then $20.00, 7MM-08 runs close to $30.00


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah I would offer my Winchester mdl 70 in 270 wsm but it would not be the quiet recoil of the 243. I like the 270 better but for a small frame first time shooter the 243 is a great caliber.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

bobinbusan said:


> 243 is the way to go, ammo less then $20.00, 7MM-08 runs close to $30.00


Yeah but how many boxes do you really shoot a year or in 5 years? If $10 a year probably less since many don't shoot 20 times a year is an issue you should buy a .22 and not worry about deer hunting. JMHO.


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Yeah but how many boxes do you really shoot a year or in 5 years? If $10 a year probably less since many don't shoot 20 times a year is an issue you should buy a .22 and not worry about deer hunting. JMHO.


 Agreed how many time are you plaining on shooting in a year? $26.99 for fusion 7-08 (20 rounds)140grn Knock'em down


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Yeah but how many boxes do you really shoot a year or in 5 years? If $10 a year probably less since many don't shoot 20 times a year is an issue you should buy a .22 and not worry about deer hunting. JMHO.


So your a proficient shot,and can guarantee where it will hit,without shooting the gun?????I shoot at least twice a week and I still have doubts at times. And I shoot year round.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

drifterfisher said:


> So your a proficient shot,and can guarantee where it will hit,without shooting the gun?????I shoot at least twice a week and I still have doubts at times. And I shoot year round.


How many people actually shoot their hunting rig all year, I'd be willing to say 99% don't. For the average person a box of ammo will last a couple years after sighted in. If you shoot twice a week and have doubts about shots you take you should probably not pull the trigger till you feel comfortable. I shoot a lot, more than most but I wasn't referring to me , I was referring to the average Joe hunter that pulls the trigger a few times a year.


----------



## bama1973 (Sep 21, 2008)

7mm-08 the way to go. Have shot several deer with mine and with new ammo like the Hornandy sst superformance just devasting.


----------



## jdrph270 (Jul 19, 2009)

The 243 was designed for the best round for someone who could not afford two rifles for varmit and deer sized game. Its fits the bill for that sure but I just dont like the smaller bullet diameter. I personally would opt for the 77mm08 for deer rifle and my son 10yrs shoots one as well as myself unless I am hunting the powerlines. Thats when the 270wsm comes out. Good luck on your choice.


----------

